
Ask HN: What tool do you wish existed? - AvImd
I am looking for ideas for a next project, and I&#x27;d really like to make something people really need and are willing to pay for. What is your need that can be fulfilled with a piece of software (or maybe with something else)?
======
nikivi
There's lots. I made a Trello board.

[https://trello.com/b/alB1ryRP](https://trello.com/b/alB1ryRP)

~~~
AvImd
What would be the top several items if it was a priority list?

